

#slack integration with hackersays.com - juuser66

It&#x27;s finally possible to integrate #slack with http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackersays.com by using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jarmo&#x2F;lita-hackersays
======
andri
And, as customary in this part of town, the two links now as.. links! Finally!

\- [http://hackersays.com](http://hackersays.com)

\- [https://github.com/jarmo/lita-hackersays](https://github.com/jarmo/lita-
hackersays)

~~~
juuser66
Finally got some help. Thanks m8!

